# Tough day..



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out Pcola Pass to sloppy 2 and 3. Scrapped the plan for the Edge and hit a spot about 18 miles out. Lots of marks, not many fish. Hooked up puppy amberjacks and a few snapper.

Back in to the bridge rubble. More small AJs with a couple of nice ones broken off or hooks pulled. Ended up with two monster bar jacks, a mingo, a porgy, and believe it or not, a big flounder.

All the eaters except the mingo were on jigs. Even the flounder. 

I may rack the boat until May. Bad luck is following it. But it was a nice day once we got out past the slop.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean the I-10 rubble?

Maybe thats where the flounder went this year. I think the cold really pushed them deep as theyve been very sparse on the nearshore stuff most all winter.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

At least you got out there and gave it a shot. We planned on the Ozark but ended up fishing ledges around 200 feet because we didn't know if it would lay down or not so we didn't chance it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I hate it was tough out there.

This isn't necessarily relevant to the OP but....

It seems many are bummed lately with the slower bite, but in my opinion, you learn the most when fish won't cooperate. When the bite is hot, you can catch fish on most things that apply to the scenario. When they have lockjaw, you have to put on your thinking cap and try to use what you already know about the species you're targeting and go with instinct. You pay attention to all of the factors; weather, moon phase, water temp, bait types, etc, etc. These slow periods are really where someone who "likes to fish" can become a true fisherman.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the report ,it looked like a nice day but had to work , sorry it didn't end with coolers full but it's coming just gonna get better !,!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Similar day for me absent the flounder. Plenty of undersized AJs. Had a new jigging rod and wanted to put it to the test. Didn't really get to do that. The wind picked up and made for fast drifts and steep waves.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Thanks for sharing. I hate it was tough out there.
> 
> This isn't necessarily relevant to the OP but....
> 
> It seems many are bummed lately with the slower bite, but in my opinion, you learn the most when fish won't cooperate. When the bite is hot, you can catch fish on most things that apply to the scenario. When they have lockjaw, you have to put on your thinking cap and try to use what you already know about the species you're targeting and go with instinct. You pay attention to all of the factors; weather, moon phase, water temp, bait types, etc, etc. These slow periods are really where someone who "likes to fish" can become a true fisherman.


Spot on.:yes:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Thanks for sharing. I hate it was tough out there.
> 
> This isn't necessarily relevant to the OP but....
> 
> It seems many are bummed lately with the slower bite, but in my opinion, you learn the most when fish won't cooperate. When the bite is hot, you can catch fish on most things that apply to the scenario. When they have lockjaw, you have to put on your thinking cap and try to use what you already know about the species you're targeting and go with instinct. You pay attention to all of the factors; weather, moon phase, water temp, bait types, etc, etc. These slow periods are really where someone who "likes to fish" can become a true fisherman.


To the OP, at least you got out and enjoyed a day on the water...I feel your pain not finding the bite but don't get down it's what it is for many of us this month of Feb.

Chris, 

Right on, went out on Tuesday & it was Pond O' Mexico. We covered alot of ground 32+ miles out and managed only a couple of mingo, a scamp, 1 trigger, and hand full of porgies, needless to say, the trip was humbling. 

Days like these makes us a better fisherman!

Hey, the pics is what we enjoy!












































Jimmy


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement. And Cris V, right as always. In fact the last slow trip I picked up some of the handmade jigs i've had laying around. Haven't jig fished in a couple of years. It was a blast and we caught more on the jigs than on live or dead bait.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Headed out Pcola Pass to sloppy 2 and 3. Scrapped the plan for the Edge and hit a spot about 18 miles out. Lots of marks, not many fish. Hooked up puppy amberjacks and a few snapper.
> 
> Back in to the bridge rubble. More small AJs with a couple of nice ones broken off or hooks pulled. Ended up with two monster bar jacks, a mingo, a porgy, and believe it or not, a big flounder.
> 
> ...


 
Appreciate the report and sorry it was a slow day for you. This is a good report though because its more representative of what's actually going on out there. You weren't doing anything wrong because its just slow out there now and you still managed to come home with a few fish at least. We had a similar experience a couple of weeks ago where the fish were hiting diamond jigs over cut squid. First time I caught two lane snapper on diamond jigs but it was extemely slow. It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that goes out when NOAA and the rest says it will be 1' and ends up 2-3. I've been using this slowdown to get all my gear fixed up.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We had a similar experience the same day. Mostly we were 15 miles out. Lots of fish on the screen but a slow bite. Amberjacks were there but they only hit live bait. At that, they were content to chomp the baits in half? We only boated two; only one legal size. No hits on jigs. Caught 4 vermillion snapper and one legal triggerfish. Two small red snapper and one good sized. That is all. Seas were 1.6' and steep.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Look to be an awesome day according to the pics. Who's complaining, smiles, drinks, lounge chairs, and the perfect view on a flat calm gulf, what more can a man ask for! Some go their entire life dreaming of a day like that! 

Anyone looked at the weather lately, Chicago 5 degrees, thank God for the Gulf Coast!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben I have nothing but admiration for your outlook on things and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

True Dat, happy Mardi Gras and Go Saints!


----------



## wmccurry2003 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fish or no fish I can't wait to be on the water !!!


----------

